# Reclaiming the Stage



## gdmorgan (Aug 25, 2010)

I just recently started teaching at a middle school as band director and performing arts instructor in rural WV. The stage, at present, is being used as cafeteria overflow. I want to take it back and use it for performance purposes. The present floor is a concrete floor covered with white tile. I would like to make it more theatrical friendly. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Footer (Aug 25, 2010)

Are you going to be able to get the cafeteria overflow moved to somewhere else? What kind of events/shows do you want to happen on the stage?

sent from my HTC Incredible


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 26, 2010)

If it is going to serve both purposes then a form of marley may be you answer. Roll it out when needed and put it away when it is the cafeteria. If you get it for sol use the answer could well be very different.


----------



## gdmorgan (Aug 26, 2010)

It will not be used as a cafeteria overflow any more. Last year we had parents make the black cyclorama for the stage area. We have purchased chavet splashes, strips and follow spot. We want to use it for plays, production numbers, small ensemble concerts, ect. We also purchased a sound system that is controlled from the back of the room. Our cafeteria tables convert to bench seating for auditorium presentations.


----------



## MarshallPope (Aug 26, 2010)

It seems as if building an actual stage floor may be your best option here. However, there are several options you have, depending on how you use the stage, and your budget. The simplest solution would probably be to lay a layer of plywood and cover that with masonite, at a slight offset, and screw it all together. If you think you may want to screw into the floor in the future, though, or you want to include stage boxes, you would need to build the floor up a bit. There are quite a few threads on here that explain this process.

From a design standpoint, you of course have many other options if the school is less concerned about it being a standard theatre space. Black vinyl tiles are available that would likely match all the other tiles in the school, and it is possible to find black stained hardwood flooring that could be used. If, and ONLY if, you were EXTREMELY limited in budget, you may be able to remove the tile and simply paint the concrete floor black.


----------

